# Needed this like a hole in the head: Hubs bought a horse: APHA



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She looks beautiful!!! Is she pooping in the picture APHA chose to put on her papers?.? LOL. 

She is not on Allbreedpedigree.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I love going back and seeing the old horses.....This was her ggg grandsire...Is this not the cutest?? Love it!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think I'd have done the same!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's got some nice blood not to far away...
Sadly, her name does not come up in any database I tried.
APHA recognizes the name is in use, period.


I saw some foundation blood not from her dam but her grand-dam..
Again, more names with recognition in grand-sire...
ROM points and mentions 2nd generation back and further on sire side.
All around blood according to those ROM...
Sadly again, she has nothing listed and neither did her immediate parentage for carrying forward any inherited abilities in the show ring/pen.
She's cute...
Please do share some "now" pictures as baby just doesn't give what beauties they become as maturity arrives.
She is smart of her lineage holds true and fast on foot too...
Do let us know the diamond you came upon. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! LOL....sure is funny how things turn out isnt it!? Look forward to pics!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Looking forward to pics! Congrats! I wish my husband came home with another horse...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

greentree said:


> She looks beautiful!!! Is she pooping in the picture APHA chose to put on her papers?.? LOL.
> 
> She is not on Allbreedpedigree.



I was able to enlarge the photo enough to see that I think that is another horse in the background, not her tail raised. :lol:


But sometimes I wonder about those registration photos. Like why don't the original breeders bother to get a nice photo of the horse? I would. It's like having a crummy photo on your driver's license that you have to live with everyday. But I guess most people must not care.


*Atoka, *you are blessed to have a significant other that loves horses as much as you do!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

greentree said:


> She looks beautiful!!! Is she pooping in the picture APHA chose to put on her papers?.? LOL.
> 
> She is not on Allbreedpedigree.



No, she is not. I looked there first, but was via phone with a weak battery and spotty internets on the drive home.


NICE find on ggg... 



Yeah, I noticed the I Gotta Poop pose in the picture. LOL OOPS does that all the time. Parks out to pee or poop every time I try to take a pic - makes her look like she's overloaded in the saddle when JC is riding her, but no. She's just parked out to pee, because I wanted to take a picture. 



Man, this mare's head is even massive. Hubs was worried about tack that fits, but since we bought out the owner's stuff - I have every confidence there's going to be a headstall in there that works. I know all of Sarge's will. The saddle is my main concern, but I really think the SRS ranch cutter will work. We're getting some Classic Equine bio fit pads and esp pads out of this too - and they look nearly near. SURELY in all that stuff I can find a combination that works for her and hubs both. That's how tomorrow shall be spent... that and tomorrow is THE day to work with Oops on loading in the slant. She's eager to go in a stock trailer, but even Gina balks at the slant. She thinks its a steel box of death.


Supes is like, whatever, man. Let's go. *loads like he's done it a million times, and he probably has*


Trigger doesn't like to load in a slant, but trusts me enough to do it and not fuss a lot.

GINA nearly took off my fingers that one time.

Sarge will have no part of it.


I'm hoping AJ is okay with a slant tonight. Oops needs to get used to it, so yeah. Gonna be a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats and looking forward to pictures!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

:rofl: This is awesome! I know they put the candy bars in the check-out lane for impulse purchases, but this is "pro" level tossing one more thing into your cart!

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh, he can't pass up a bundled deal. I can. I go for ONE ITEM. I do sometimes tell the people I'm buying saddles from I'm interested in pads or small tack, don't usually come back with an entire tack buyout.


He's next level, I tell ya.


That's why he's banned from going to Sam's Wholesale alone.


Anyway, he doesn't love horses as much as me. He likes horses okay, prefers their company to cows, for obvious reasons, who wouldn't? But he's never been so 'taken' with a horse as he was with her. He couldn't ignore her or talk himself out of her.


I didn't discourage him, then found out she's papered.


I HOPE she's the start of something new for us. It's time to quit buying 400.00 auction horses with issues, though every single one of them has taught us something, taught me a lot. Even having two born to us has taught me so much as to how and when to teach good manners, and why. HAD we started down the path of having better, registered horses, sooner, I think we'd have made monsters out of them by spoiling and out of good intentions.


See, long story, but he's tired of dealing with unregistered sale barn black angus and BA cross cattle. We don't have the land to run quantity. He's been advised by good friends who know to find SOMETHING and specialize in it. Scrap common/grade cattle and quit fooling with sale barn horses, and find something that's a niche market here. Our land also butts up against US75, a major artery from Texas to Minnesota. We can put a huge sign up by the highway advertising what he/we specialize in.


At 3 am, it occurred to him, what had already occurred to me immediately: This mare could be the start of that.


But yes, I will get some good pictures for your viewing pleasure. Any glaring problems with conformation, I'd like to know, but she did seem well put together to me - that said, the finer details are where I start to have trouble with. I liked her back, her thick width, her muscular figure and neck, her large head, but gentle eyes. I liked how eager she was to make friends, but didn't seem desperate for company (Sarge - people oriented, desperately afraid to be alone, clingy) She wasn't clingy, she was confident, just people oriented/friendly.


Also wanted her butt scratched. Owner advised if you ignore her long enough, she will rub her butt against you, don't mistake it for turning to kick. (Something I learned from Gina... yeahhh, she just wants her butt scratched, not turning to kick)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

subbing, need pictures :smile:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hubs was just here. LOL Admitted to my boss, who is a friend of his and fellow firefighter, that he was responsible for this bundled deal. We had a client here who used to breed and raise reiners and 'good using horses'. They were all grinning about how smitten he is with this one mare.


Boss also recognized names in her lineage. Agreed that she's decently bred and IF done judiciously, could give us a start on a very small APHA operation. So. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new mare! I love a good buy myself and have a hard time passing one up!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd have bought the mare, too. 



<----- also can't pass up a bargain. Neither can my dad. It's genetic.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

In arranging the pick up time, I told the owner that if this was another woman, I'd be jealous. She's all he can think about or talk about. LOL


We go to pick her up shortly. I'm about to change clothes so I'm not in office trousers and a cardigan sweater tonight. Boots and jeans for me!


Pics will be provided in the morning!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My paint mare loves to have her rump scratched! I would have a hard time saying "no" as well. Nice deal!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ever look at Senepol cattle?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They're heat tolerant and insect resistant in addition to calving easily, great milk and meat producers. Have a friend in Atlanta, TX that has had them since the 70s


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I am totally in awe of this world where husbands actually support/take part in horse activities and interests! I think I must find this magical land!


Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Heelllllooooo!! We need some pictures.....or the story about how you got to the hospital.....or SOMETHINg!! 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

*waits for pictures of pretty paint mare....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooooh! Nice find!  Congrats!!! Funny how things work out huh? LOL, when you least expect it...another horse!

Totally need PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anybody checked with the local hospitals???


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

^^^my thoughts exactly


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

greentree said:


> Has anybody checked with the local hospitals???


I think we need to file a missing person and missing pictures reports on her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Maybe she is otherwise occupied looking into cattle that will pay for her new horse endeavor???


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

impatiently waiting


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a sorrel gelding with similar markings, his dam was Partee Barbie Doll.. lol I noticed the Barbie Doll name in your mares pedigree.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Did they have to drive to Alaska to get all this stuff? Did Atoka forget this thread and so we hang here forever waiting for pictures? Did they get zapped into a spaceship by aliens? 

Stay tuned for the next installment of "Where is AtokaGhostHorse?"! LOL


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I’m thinking...

They got there with the trailer. The PO says, “oh, I forgot to tell you...She turns into a killer when you try to load her in the trailer” 

Or...

The whole thing was a trap for a serial killer...
@DreamCatcherArabians has OK sheriff connections. Has she heard anything??


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates, folks. I was off work Friday, literally got up, had coffee, went to work outside, worked till after dark all three days of the weekend. I'm whupped today, but y'know what? I'd 10xs rather put in a hard day of work physically than this bullcrap of working with the public in the wild. 

Anyway, some of you who are friends with me on social media already know... there's good and bad. She's lame. Her left front knee is bad from an old injury (Not a genetic defect).

We've had her to the vet and with that one exception, annnnddd being a bit fat, she's in perfect health.

She's arthritic in her knee. Vet was quick to say that while it's extensive, it's very, very manageable and she's still fit to ride for easy trail riding, wtc but be mindful of the knee. She probably needs to start on a regimen of previcox and MSM. After looking her over good, I had a number in my head as to how much weight she needs to drop - and I was spot on. Vet wants her to shed 200lbs. Said it will help her knee considerably.

Said to keep her moving so the joint doesn't stiffen up, if we've ridden her for an entire weekend, as in when we camp, give her a rub down with Draw it Out or something a bit more stout - specifically bute. She talked like a low dosage would be all she needs at this point.

Her use as a riding horse is limited. 

We're kinda stuck with her - I don't think the guy who had her before us knew about it - she doesn't move oddly and if you don't know what you're looking for (The vet showed me how to tell), then you won't notice. He wasn't expecting to even sell her, nor was he wanting to really, nor was he trying. He's more than likely NOT going to refund out money, and for what we paid for her, it wouldn't be cost effective to try to reclaim our money in a small claims case at court.

So. I immediately went into Now What mode. Hubs got some lemons handed to him - where's the lemonade: Well. She's papered, the vet also followed up with: Once she's ready to be retired to pasture life - she'll make really pretty babies.

Hubs was dead set on offloading her to the first person who would buy her whatever low ball amount he could dream up. 

That person was me. I bought her off him so he would shut up about getting stuck with a lame horse.

I am discussing having her bred to a lovely cremello with the hopes of getting a good filly out of her to keep and in time, have her bred as well. Any colts will be for sale.

I know these aren't perfect shots for conformation, I'll get better posted at some point, but she is a little light in the rear. Cresty neck but with that 200lbs off, that will be resolved. She has a nice shoulder, good straight back, and yes, her personality is everything her last owner said she'd be, though she did try to be bossy at the trough with Superman, and he lined her out real quick.

Second to last picture posted because from that angle, her build reminds me of a fighting bull. LOL



Last picture is for laughs... Trigger is on the right. He looks so tiny next to her.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Also, in retrospect, when we do ride her (lightly) I will be using a mounting block, an upside down mineral feed tub, a log, a stump, whatever I can get handy. I WILL be working on mounting from the right side, from the ground, in case I'm ever caught out and need to. I don't want her putting her weight on that left knee to brace while someone mounts.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

She is quite lovely. And I have to say there are so many arthritis aids out there that you may find her "light" riding is equal to whatever you throw at her. Just give it time - I am sure being out in a large pasture with other horses to keep her moving will help her immensely


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is beautiful!! 

She is not high in the rear to me, but she does look pretty sickle hocked....

Love her!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

No no, LIGHT in the rear. LOL Not high. By light, I mean in comparison to her front end - she looks a bit mis-proportioned. Our rodeo friends said she's built like a bucking horse.


On the hocks... she kept leaning foot to foot, so if you mean the side away from the camera, yes, they look tipped in with odd angles, but she wasn't standing squared up. I was by myself, no one else was even home, so I just wanted to try to get the best pictures I could given it was just her and me. She kept walking toward me, so these were just a few of many, many attempts to take a good picture.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> No no, LIGHT in the rear. LOL Not high. By light, I mean in comparison to her front end - she looks a bit mis-proportioned. Our rodeo friends said she's built like a bucking horse.
> 
> 
> On the hocks... she kept leaning foot to foot, so if you mean the side away from the camera, yes, they look tipped in with odd angles, but she wasn't standing squared up. I was by myself, no one else was even home, so I just wanted to try to get the best pictures I could given it was just her and me. She kept walking toward me, so these were just a few of many, many attempts to take a good picture.


Oh, I’m sorry!! I read that wrong!, Yes, her hip angle is quite shallow, and that is the start of her hock angle being off.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Pretty mare! She looks like she needs a chiropractor, and that may help her movement and take some pressure off that knee. Arthritic knees in horses tend to do pretty well once the horse is on a good regimen of controlled exercise and some meds. I wouldn't discount her yet. Give it a few months and see how she does.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Welll, that's the thing. Hubs wants a unicorn. Easy keeper, good looker, great bloodlines, inexpensive to buy, no flaws.

You can't always get what you want...
(But if you try sometimes, you just might find... you get what you need)

He doesn't want a horse he has to put any effort into. Me, I guess that's all I've ever had. Second hand horses. This is just one more horse that could do with some TLC and polishing and would be a worthy add to the ranch. I don't expect perfect anymore. I'm not sure I ever did, I just didn't know what to DO with imperfect. 

Now I do.

Yes. I quoted the Stones up there. Because I think that's exactly what she is. Not what we wanted (No flaws, ready to ride anywhere, any time), but she's what we need.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like her, I would take her. I think that she will look more in balance when the weight comes off of her. She's carrying quite a bit of fat on her front end. Really pretty horse and she has a sweet expression.

I'm not seeing sickle hocked either, but hey, maybe I'm looking wrong. I have a tendency to look at the overall picture.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty!! I like her a lot!! Look forward to seeing more pics and updates! I would have bought her as well! All in all...good find! IMO


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Flaw or not...she is very nice.
She is built...wide, wide, wide...
To me a plus if considering having babies from her. :wink:
A nice complimenting stud...oh, the pretty athletic smart babies she can drop.

Talk to the vet about the acid they injected to hock/fetlock of reining horses that dissolved the arthritic junk to give her comfort and another longevity option...
It was a long time ago and there may be new products better available today...keep thinking hyaluronic acid into the joint capsule then withdrawn and fake synovial fluid is then injected that is a new clean cushion for movement... the damaged fluid is gone.
I think it is what is Legend today but not positive...and Cosequin is a derivative.
People commonly do hocks, ankle and fetlocks..not knees but 30 years ago I saw, I watched and made a believer of me the difference it could do and it lasted as did the mega-buck show horse it was done on.
Site specific so better for the horses if you don't mind some invasive work.
Something to ponder...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 31 year old mare that is dead broke and absolutely reliable. When I have a beginner out to ride, they get her. 

She is as arthritic as I am...

If she is stiff, I give her 2 grams of bute before the ride. I limit her to about 3 miles.

She is always happier after a ride. It takes her a little ways to warm up, and then she is good to go. 

Even at 31, she is not for sale. Then again, I'm a sucker for a smiling face.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

The vet did offer some injection type therapy, it's three shots, one for each part of the knee. Runs about 280? for the complete set, and she said she'd need it about every 6 months.


That may be less hassle, though more expensive, than the two a day previcox.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, what a tank of a horse! I love her, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Welll, that's the thing. Hubs wants a unicorn. Easy keeper, good looker, great bloodlines, inexpensive to buy, no flaws.
> 
> You can't always get what you want...


Remind Hubs that you can generally only get 2 out of 3. Sane, Sound, Safe = Unicorn = Megabucks, Sane & Safe = Pretty High bucks but not necessarily Sound 

Cheap = Sane or Sound or Safe...…..

That said, I have a Unicorn for sale.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That said, I have a Unicorn for sale.



This is exactly what my 6 year old daughter wants inkunicorn: Unfortunately I am lacking in the megabucks  I was seriously drooling over Ducati


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is a pretty girl!  Once she is at a healthier weight, she will be just fine. As for the shots, that's not too bad. Injections help a lot of horses.

It is hard to find allll of those things in one horse. :lol: He will have to deal! LOL.
Indeed, you can't always get what you want...now I have that song in my head.

Give her a chance though. She looks like a sweet mare.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> This is exactly what my 6 year old daughter wants inkunicorn: Unfortunately I am lacking in the megabucks  I was seriously drooling over Ducati


He's actually out by you now. He went to a gentleman in Vermont.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to bad about the knee, she's really cute!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Well. Superman is like the Jillian Michaels of horses at our house. He usually won't even let her in the pen where the main troughs are, so I have to feed her in the trough out in the pasture, alone. She's getting a scoop of Purina Senior feed and a scoop of 14% protein horse ration, once a day, and has a round bale of bermuda hay.


Which is what she was being fed before, only I've cut her portions down to a reasonable amount.


Supes keeps her feet moving, but doesn't hound her relentlessly. I noticed this morning she was allowed to stand inside the pen but not approach the troughs.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/joint-health-formula/natural-horse-supplements

I've been following this thread with a lot of curiosity--I love your new mare! She is just a doll. So sorry about her leg though but I wanted to share what helped my arab. Not long after we got him (for free) he was so stiff he could hardly get up after he laid down to roll. We had been told he needed light riding but it got so bad we couldn't even do that. Don't remember how we found this product--long time ago--but it was called J-flex back then from the same company--Springtime. We ordered it cause we heard chondroitan sulfate was good for joints. Anyway he responded to it pretty quick as I recall and we rode him for many years after that even when I stopped giving it to him. The last few years of his life he got sore again but was retired by that time. Had to put him down at 28 so he lived a good life. Maybe this would help your girl?? We still use other Springtime products and have always been happy with the results.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Sounds something like this.


I have a call in to the vet, waiting on her to call back and set up a time when we can discuss a more 'in depth' exam to check her for her ability to carry a foal, if she's a maiden mare, and to make a decision on shots or daily previcox. The shots are more expensive, but spread approximately 6 months apart. The twice daily previcox is cheaper, but more labor intensive and since work a full time office job, it would be difficult to do everything I need to do in a day and throw this in on top of it.


I'll be picking up the joint supplement(s?) on Friday at the local feed store.


With the days getting longer, I'm going to make it an effort to get out there in the evenings and exercise her lightly in the hopes she does get a little more range of motion back. I'll keep everyone updated on if we're able to breed her, who the baby daddy is, as events solidify.


----------



## GraceandMercy (May 18, 2018)

*Gorgeous*



trailhorserider said:


> *Atoka, *you are blessed to have a significant other that loves horses as much as you do!


Yup, I'm jealous!


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

I've really enjoyed this thread. Thank you for sharing your story. I wasn't sure what to expect when opening it after reading the title, but I'm glad I did. You're husband sounds like a guy I can relate to. 

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out the way he had hoped, but I'm glad to hear you're taking the reins after his heartbreak. She's beautiful. I just don't know how y'all do it with these white horses, though. It's hard enough keeping a dark horse looking clean.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm glad you got her....she's a beauty! She needs someone to take care of her.....bless you.


Who knows.....maybe she'll surprise you and the knee will improve. That's what I hope.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She is very pretty with a kind eye. Will make some nice babies! 

Personally I would probably skip trying to get her ridable and proceed straight to baby making.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> She is very pretty with a kind eye. Will make some nice babies!
> 
> Personally I would probably skip trying to get her ridable and proceed straight to baby making.


No reason not to do both, simultaneously. She can get in foal and then start gentle workouts.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, we'll work on her for light riding - Vet said there's no reason not to and that it would help keep her flexible longer if we don't let her just stand around. I've been giving her time to settle in before slapping a saddle on her back. I also have been trying to get an appointment to visit at length with the equine vet about the shots, if she can carry a foal, etc. 

I've also been wanting to see her weight come down a little more before trying to saddle her - she's got a broad back already, but pile on the weight on that front end? I'm not sure we have a saddle to fit her. My SRS barrel saddle MIGHT. It's the widest saddle we have, followed by Hubs SRS ranch cutter.

In the meantime, if it will ever STOP RAINING and this flu affliction will pass, I'm going to start her with some light ground work, walking over poles, still working on backing out of the trailer, rather than coming out headfirst (It looks to me like it puts a LOT of stress on her front knees, all that weight coming out first) and I want her to start moving more off her back end.

Supes is still keeping her in line, but she's learned she can bully Trigger (Which isn't a surprise, he's very shy and not assertive at all). I'm going to have to do something about that, but I'm not sure exactly what yet. The cows have one pasture occupied and I can't put any of the horses there - they have liquid feed and it will burn a horse UP if they get into it. WAY too much protein. So I'm down to two pastures right now. I don't want her in with the rest of the herd - Sarge likes to claim new mares and play keep away with them, and I'm not down with that. I need access to her without him interfering.

Though I will say this morning I fed AJ at the far end of the troughs, Trigger's pile was in the middle, Supes at the other far end. Everyone seemed to get along with that set up. We'll see how it goes. This may be a non-issue with Trigger. The only other issue I may end up with is he likes to play peek a boo and hide and seek behind dominant mares when it's time to Do Work. If he starts that nonsense up again, I may have to separate them all somehow. IDK. I'm rambling. I blame the cold and flu meds.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope your feeling better ? Any updates on that pretty new to you all Gal ?


----------



## Coyote32 (Jan 28, 2019)

We had a Norfleet bred broodmare for a long time. She raised some really nice foals with excellent confirmation. They all had really sweet and willing dispositions, and we showed a few of them in Stock Horse classes. They didn’t win the world but they were really consistent and easy to show. Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Rawhide said:


> Hope your feeling better ? Any updates on that pretty new to you all Gal ?


Thank you for asking!

Feeling better, yes. So tired of the crud! I'd say we're back up to 97%.

On AJ - I discussed options with the vet on Friday when I took Trigger over to have his Coggin's pulled (Sounds rude, doesn't it? LOL). I'm going to simply get her the shot in her knee and be done with it. It's an every 6 month type thing. Slightly more than a twice a day supplement, but the thing is, with a day job and as much running as we do, getting her a twice a day supplement, religiously without fail, isn't going to happen. I'd rather pay more for the convenience and knowledge she's comfortable if for some reason we're gone unexpectedly in the evenings or have the crud... again... and can't drag our butts out of bed in the mornings.

As far as breeding her, there's a lovely cremello stallion available, whom I understand is a roses and chocolates type romancer, with great build and a good name for himself. He's available through OSU in Stillwater, OK. The owner has been very kind and helpful in helping me navigate the labyrinth of breeding options and costs. After talking with the vet Friday, and her investigating the program at OSU and me explaining the costs, Dr. Hannah recommended I let OSU handle it all rather than try to AI her here.

Now I need to call OSU, talk to the person who's name I was given by the owner, to discuss options and a more solid number on the cost.

Then get to scratching up $$$.

As far as AJ goes - she was getting bossy with poor Trigger, who is the lowest low horse you'll ever meet. Superman would have none of it and put her butt out of the feed pen, but Trigger has allowed her to bulldog him.

This weekend... I put her in with Gina, Oops, Sally, Outback (All fillies and mares) and Mr. Sarge on the 40 acres behind the house.

She tried to boss Gina around right away... and got promptly 'corrected' for her mistake. Gina won't tolerate other bossy mares. AJ... has been rethinking things since then but seems to be finding her place in the herd.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Coyote32 said:


> We had a Norfleet bred broodmare for a long time. She raised some really nice foals with excellent confirmation. They all had really sweet and willing dispositions, and we showed a few of them in Stock Horse classes. They didn’t win the world but they were really consistent and easy to show. Hope you enjoy her!



AJ, except for her natural tendency to climb the ladder of dominance in her new herd, has been a lovely doll to be around. I won't lie though - she's intimidatingly big. Sarge is taller, but not as broad as her. It would be easy to get buffaloed by her and let her take advantage of that and pick up bad manners and habits if I weren't careful. Ye gads, she's a tank.


----------

